# Updated pictures of Litter



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I kept 4 females from my blue does' litters (2 tans and 2 black selfs). One black self is long hair, one tan is long hair. The other two are standard. They are 5 weeks old today. The pictures are not all that great because I still have not found my camera. And yes their tub is a little small for all 6 of them. I will be moving them to a larger tub soon and moving the smaller group into their tub.


----------

